# Simple Text Embroidery



## quickstick (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all,

Complete newbie here, I've been looking around for a while, and as informative as this site is, I can't find an answer here or anywhere else... yet...

All I want to achieve is one line of simple text embroidered on a garment / tag. No fancy fonts, colours, threads, etc.

Just one colour thread (if that's the word), in a single line of text.

Sorry, I'm clueless about sewing, in case you didn't know. The last time I used a machine was in high school Home Ec class, and I'm a typical male, so the knowledge sunk right in and stuck. Not.

Kind of like sewing your kid's name in the back of their school uniform in case it gets lost. Just plain and simple.

Thus, I am looking for the type of sewing machine (or other device) to do this, the more simple, cheap, easy.. the better.

The only thing I can relate it to is like a Label Maker... Put the garment or tag in the machine, line it up straight, type in the text you want, push go, and bob's your uncle.

Any wisdom on types of machines, methods, etc, you can offer me would be sensational.

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

A "home type" embroidery machine capable of "monograms" could do that job. But if you have some moola to spare, you could go and check out the single head embroidery machines of Tajima, Brother, SWF, Barudan, etc.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree with Byron. The home machines will work,but the coomercial machines will be much quicker. .... JB


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

A small home sewing/embroidery machine will do what you are looking for right now. If you decide to grow or expand, you will quickly outgrow the home machine.

If you are even considering expanding later, I'd opt for a larger home/commercial machine. If that's not an option, try to find a sewing store that allows you to trade up, usually as long as it's within the first year of purchase. That's what we did with our second machine, we bought a small single color machine to use as a backup for a few months. We quickly outgrew it and traded it in for another bigger machine, we now have 2 Brother PR600's.


----------



## quickstick (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the help, much appreciated, no doubt I will be back with more questions soon.

But so far, for anyone else who wants to know, I'm reasonably sure a Singer Quantum 9910 (SINGER® - At Home Worldwide) would achieve the desired result i'm looking for.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

another thing you can do is to make a deal with a local embroiderer and sub out your work to him. we did that to start for a year and it helped us gather enough money to buy our own machine.


----------

